# LOST Hydroskin G2 top at Rancho Del Rio



## riverred (Jul 16, 2005)

Lost my H.S. G2 top, blue, large probably at Rancho Del Rio or on the road back to pumphouse. Any one finds it, gets some reward of their choice (i.e. beer, snacks, good karma, etc.)

Thanks!!!


----------

